# Another New Member From Texas



## Lehnertfamily5 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hello Y'all ,

We have had our 23rs since right before christmas and we love it. A larger one would have been nicer but we wanted to keep it in our driveway and thats what would fit. We have been travrling so much since we got the camper. It has been such a great time for my husband, my 3 boys(7,5,3) and myself. Last weekend we checked out mission Tejas and the campground was soo pretty the camping pads to park the trailer on were less than desirable. Still my favorite park in Texas so far is Dinosaur Valley. For Easter weekend, after 30 mins on the phone with reservations trying to find somewhere open we made reservations for Lake Whitney. Anybody been there? Anyone going to be there?

Leigh & Dwayne
3 little monkeys
1 Rat Terrier
23rs outback
2003 Dodge 2500 diesel


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrads on the new Outback!!!

Gary


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Lehnertfamily5,

action Welcome the the Outbackers.com site!! sunny Glad your family has been enjoying the 23rs and getting lots of use from it. I am sure you will be getting some responses from Outbackrs on the campgrounds out your way that you are asking about. Post often, and Happy Outbacking.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

WELCOME action & CONGRATS


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, nice to see you found the site. Hope you have fun in your new Outback.

Rob


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

*welcome lehnertfamily5* action

darrel


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

welcome


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Lehnertfamily5to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 23RS 
And post often

Don action


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Welcome,

Please join us for the South Central Outbackers Rally in Fredericsburg, May 12 -14th.

Since your in League City, you might want to try out Sam Houston State Park , just south of Huntsville. It's a very nice park.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

WooHooooo! Anopther Texan!

Welcome Lehnertfamily5. action

Please consider this a special invite to join our Fredercksburg rally in May and our Frio River rally in August.









Post often.

Mark


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, Lehnartfamily5! action action

If you like being on the coast, one of our favorite places is Quintana Beach Park by Freeport. We love being able to get up in the morning and take a stroll on the beach and watch the sun coming up. sunny

Hope you can join us at one or both of the rallies this year!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, Lehnertfamily5!* action

You sound like you have the true Outbacker spirit. Welcome to the clan!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Welcome neighbor! We also live in League City with 3 boy's and joined yesterday.








What side of I-45 are you on? We are on the west side.

Tammy



Lehnertfamily5 said:


> Hello Y'all ,
> 
> We have had our 23rs since right before christmas and we love it. A larger one would have been nicer but we wanted to keep it in our driveway and thats what would fit. We have been travrling so much since we got the camper. It has been such a great time for my husband, my 3 boys(7,5,3) and myself. Last weekend we checked out mission Tejas and the campground was soo pretty the camping pads to park the trailer on were less than desirable. Still my favorite park in Texas so far is Dinosaur Valley. For Easter weekend, after 30 mins on the phone with reservations trying to find somewhere open we made reservations for Lake Whitney. Anybody been there? Anyone going to be there?
> 
> ...


----------



## Remove_B4_Flight (Apr 2, 2006)

Now we have another excuse to visit Galveston! We like Dellanera RV Park just sout of the airport and right on the beach. We stayed over July 4th a couple of years ago in our old Prowler TT. Manuevering the TT was a little tight with other TVs parked along the driveway, but the neighbors helped guide us in. We're planning to go sometime in June for a little "mommy-daddy time", (kids will be gone for the month).


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

action action *Welcome to Outbackers.com, Lehnertfamily5!!! *action action


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers!

We have been to Lake Whitney but stayed at a private park there, nice area and comparable terrain to Dinosaur valley. Are you going to Lake Whitney State Park? 
Since we live less then an hour from Dinosaur Valley we have been there also... Great Park! We already have plans to head down to Corpus Christi for Easter weekend. But next time you are heading to Dinosaur Valley let us know... a mini rally!

Its been said already but just a reminder to look into May 12-14th for the Outbackers Rally in Fredericksburg. Quite a few people going so far... should be fun...
Again, Welcome!

Bryan


----------



## Lehnertfamily5 (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah we are headed to Lake Whitney for the weekend. I have friends meeting us up there so we should have a great time . MY kids absolutley loved dinosaur valley and we would definitly love to go back up there again for a mini-rally. Actually, when we went camping up there the first time my husband talked to someone who was a member of the boards and told us to check it out .

Leigh


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Mini Rally ! ! ! sounds like a plan....

How about the Rally in Fredericksburg the weekend of May 12th?

Bryan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site and congrats on the new Outback!!

Now you get to join the "what mod do I do this weekend" club.


----------

